# Will not file for driving Uber.



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll keep my earnings. I'll see how long it takes the irs to come after me. This should be fun.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I'll keep my earnings. I'll see how long it takes the irs to come after me. This should be fun.


Should receive the audit 3 weeks after filing if you have other income.
IRS recieves a copy of all 1099k.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't have other income. I'll see what happends. I'm sure some Uber drivers do the same.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Not smart.
Do a little exercise:
Figure out your miles driven.
Deduct $0.54 per mile.
If that doesn't take you down to zero tax owed, start to itemize.
I'd be surprised if you can't get to zero tax owed easily.

Might even get a tax return


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Nah I did the math. It doesn't add up besides I only keep my gas receipts and not mileage even though I could give the tax person a honest answer on how many miles i driven in 2016.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

So the IRS computer will be searching for a return with a matching 1099 to the one Uber files showing what they paid into your account. May not take very long, especially with the IRS being very aware of the trend toward self employment. You can be sure there are penalties for failing to file a tax return, failing to make quarterly estimated payments, and tax evasion. If you had kept proper records, you would be able to reduce your taxable income by offsetting your earnings with mileage, phones and other legitimate deductions.
But go ahead and bury your head. You may be able to hire a tax lawyer to keep you out of prison, and get you on a scheduled payment plan with the IRS.
How would you be able to give the tax man an honest answer without records? BTW, the IRS requires a contemporaneous mileage log.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll go on a payment plan if need be but it'll be on my terms not the irs. I'll quit working to start and see how low my payments go from there. Yes unfortunately we have a trend in a shit load of independent contracting work here in the US and the the irs is well aware what we actually earn so I'm sure they'll leave it alone for the most part like they do with waiters and waitress in the food industry. The irs have more problems then can handle.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> I'll go on a payment plan if need be but it'll be on my terms not the irs. I'll quit working to start and see how low my payments go from there. Yes unfortunately we have a trend in a shit load of independent contracting work here in the US and the the irs is well aware what we actually earn so I'm sure they'll leave it alone for the most part like they do with waiters and waitress in the food industry. The irs have more problems then can handle.


You look like a young guy in your avatar, and you come across as young in your writing. So you probably don't like advice from old guys. But let me tell you about a long time friend of mine who had a similar attitude many years ago about scamming the IRS. He found out the hard way that they will go to the ends of the earth to collect if they catch you cheating. He has been paying for years, and has been regularly subjected to audits. Once they find you have cheated, there is no limit on the look back period.
So you must have someone who will support you when you don't work? How nice for you.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

You can't get blood from a stone. Ill be alright and no I have no one taking care of me as of now but our goverment could be the first to do so.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We will look for your car at Government auction.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm glad to help and tax payers will help me in return.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow.
I got 3 1099s last year, by the time I deducted the .54 per mile they would have owed me.
I Played with the numbers a little and got to where I owed them just a tad of money.
This is a good move in business, I dont want to be declared a hobby.

TurboTax is your friend.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, I looked at your profile and see that you are 32 years old. Does that qualify you to be part of the group I read about on these boards all the time described as self entitled?
Your parents and grandparents must be so proud of you.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not smart.
> Do a little exercise:
> Figure out your miles driven.
> Deduct $0.54 per mile.
> ...





Brian G. said:


> Nah I did the math. It doesn't add up besides I only keep my gas receipts and not mileage even though I could give the tax person a honest answer on how many miles i driven in 2016.


How do the miles not add up? If i do 4-5 pax, my miles are avg around $30-50 for $100-150 in fares. I did my math. Im ahead of the game right now


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> You can't get blood from a stone. Ill be alright and no I have no one taking care of me as of now but our goverment could be the first to do so.


Has it occurred to you that the government runs the prisons? And taxpayers provide the money? Hey, two birds with one stone!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Has it occurred to you that the government runs the prisons? And taxpayers provide the money? Hey, two birds with one stone!


The government will confiscate his car. Pay a storage lot $20.00 a day for storage. Store his car for 6-18 months.send him the bill for towing ,tax,storage,and legal + court costs.
The govt. Will sell the car for $500.00 after sitting for a year and a half.pay auction fees.the car will not run after sitting so long.
So the govt. Will run up a $15,000.00 bill to take his car over a $1,000.00 debt. True Efficiency.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> I'll keep my earnings. I'll see how long it takes the irs to come after me. This should be fun.


Is this the first year you're not filing?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Being this is the only reported "Income", even if you file you would owe $0.00.

What ever ubers mileage says on the 1099 just double it on Schedule C.

The funny thing is here is the Failure to File penalty and Interest is based on an amount owed, (or correct me if I'm wrong ) since that would be zero I question that they would even bother you. However,

The bottom line is, all they want is the Signed ( Confession ) Return under penalties of prejury which to them is more important.

I've had the experiance that it takes them a year to a year and a half to send out the first letter asking for your return and even at that, there is a place where they say "if you are not required to file please explain why." To most that is laughable, and it should send the message that there are reasons why a Return is not required. Below a certain "Income" is one of them.

Keep putting the miles on the car cause by the time they take it, and it's highly un likely in this case, and I don't see that happening, the car will be worthless, as they seize items that they can recover something from, not something that's ready for the scrap yard.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Amsoil is right.
Take a loss, make the govt write you a check.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Of course you don't keep any money in the bank but enough to keep an account open so you can cash an occasional check and pay all your bills with Postal Money Orders Right ?


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Being this is the only reported "Income", even if you file you would owe $0.00.
> 
> What ever ubers mileage says on the 1099 just double it on Schedule C.


You should be tracking your mileage and keeping a log.

I track it from the time i leave my driveway, until i return. I am not going to trust Uber/Lyft to tell the gov what I am driving.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would highly advise against trying to scam the IRS.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

By the way, to keep track of mileage, I use an app called Everlance on the same phone I Uber/Lyft in.
If the car starts and goes anywhere, it always denotes the mileage once the car has been stopped for 5-6 mins.
Then you can move the drive to either PERSONAL or WORK. In the app itself, you can dictate WHAT KIND of work, so I have Amazon Flex, Uber, Lyft in there. So then you can tell it WORK->UBER or WORK->LYFT or even Personal. It does all the calculations itself.

I did this because no way in hell was I gonna REALLY keep track of my mileage w/ a log or w/ a notepad. I would probably forget or write down the wrong #. Everlance also allows you to 'stop a trip' so if you left your house and didnt intend to drive, turned app on and accepted a ping, you could stop the trip, CALL THAT PERSONAL, then the new trip would be WORK related.

Just trying to help but ... yea, don't scam the IRS.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I do. Like you said, from the moment I leave to the moment I get back. Times 2 is just a safe ball park figure if one doesn't have the records. But in this day and age you just download the 1099.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I do. Like you said, from the moment I leave to the moment I get back. Times 2 is just a safe ball park figure if one doesn't have the records. But in this day and age you just download the 1099.


The times two guesstimate might work just fine- until you sit down across the desk from an IRS auditor, who will ask to see your contemporaneous mileage log.  Game over.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If your being Audited, they found some thing else besides that. The times 2 does not raise a red flag. Come on,.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If you can't retro-match a x2 milage log a day before an audit, you failed SPED math.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's not about the math. It's about the Red flag that got into the audit in the first place. And the x2 mileage was not it. Talk to your CPA since I am not believed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I spend $130 per year on a product called TurboTax Home And Business.

Don't need no stinkin CPA.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I don't have other income. I'll see what happends. I'm sure some Uber drivers do the same.


This is me too. I haven't filed for the past 2 years and so far not a peep from the IRS, and I don't expect to ever hear from them.

After deductions and all my net income would be so low that my taxes owed would be $0-negligible so I don't bother with it.

Recently a lawyer friend of mine told me the IRS is too busy with bigger fish and he thinks I have nothing to worry about.

Btw Taxation is Theft


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I haven't filed in 7 yrs. All of that time I had my W2 set as exempt {no fed taxes taken out}. Never heard a thing from them.

Edit: I think it's 10 yrs now.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Since you are getting 1099's with thousands of dollars reported on them, its probably not a wise move to ignore them.

When I worked briefly for the IRS back in the 1980's, they really didn't have the computer ability to process the millions of information returns (1099's) that came in. Today, that isn't the case.

The IRS is likely just to assess you a tax, based upon the gross amount on your 1099's, notify you of the amount and suck it out of your bank account immediately if they know where you bank. Make you file an amended return to claim a refund of the amount.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For the non filers. If you have moved and not updated your address, the computer generated letters will go to the last known address. And if you have any money in a bank account tied to an SNN # one day it will be gone. 

If one really wants to know what is going on behind your back you must get a copy of your Individual Master File and you must use the Freedom of Information Act to get it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't see how they could just take money out of an account without any kind of due process. Does this actually happen?

I'm still not scared & I don't plan on filing in April 2017


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll go on a payment plan if need be but it'll be on my terms not the irs. I'll quit working to start and see how low my payments go from there. Yes unfortunately we have a trend in a shit load of independent contracting work here in the US and the the irs is well aware what we actually earn so I'm sure they'll leave it alone for the most part like they do with waiters and waitress in the food industry. The irs have more problems then can handle.


While the IRS has been paired down in recent years. They know some people make big money as IC driving. They go through measurements including wage garnishments (they will latch on to your bank account

I know you want to play the tough guy, but there's a reason they say the guarantees in life are "death" and taxes"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> I don't see how they could just take money out of an account without any kind of due process.


Well for starters the right to levy taxes is in the US constitution, happened to my father many years ago.

They give you a chance to respond but what is he going to say? I forgot to file?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I haven't filed in 7 yrs. All of that time I had my W2 set as exempt {no fed taxes taken out}. Never heard a thing from them.
> 
> Edit: I think it's 10 yrs now.


The people who get away with not filing usually make pennies.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> I don't see how they could just take money out of an account without any kind of due process. Does this actually happen?
> 
> I'm still not scared & I don't plan on filing in April 2017


There is due process, and this link explains the process.

https://www.thebalance.com/when-you-haven-t-filed-tax-returns-in-a-few-years-3193355


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's not about the math. It's about the Red flag that got into the audit in the first place. And the x2 mileage was not it. Talk to your CPA since I am not believed.


My CPA is the one who told me to keep mileage logs and to hang onto them in case of an audit. I didn't say that using an estimate of paid miles times two was going to raise a flag that would result in an audit.
But say you or I got audited for a Schedule C return, where the major deduction was for business mileage expense. Do you think that deduction is not going to be questioned? The auditor is going to ask for a contemporaneous mileage log. An estimate is not going to fly.
Audits can be random, and there may be an emphasis on self employment/independent contractor returns with the increase in the number of people so engaged.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh boy. To the guys who haven't filed and don't plan to do so, I would ask: why do you feel that you deserve a free ride? The rest of us are supposed to support you? I hope you're saving lots of money toward retirement, because you won't get much, if anything, from Social Security if you haven't paid your share into it.
And I would note that when the IRS computers spit out your name as a likely candidate for a tax evasion prosecution, it's going to be game over! Ever read about Al Capone?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> I don't see how they could just take money out of an account without any kind of due process. Does this actually happen?
> 
> I'm still not scared & I don't plan on filing in April 2017


Hi,

I speak from experience. Yes, they will take your money without you knowing about it. I woke up one morning, checked my 2 bank accounts, and they were both at negative 100.

I went to bank to ask what happened. They replied the IRS took the money and they each account was charged a fine of $100 from the bank. Thus the negative 100 in each account.

I did call the IRS immediately and got on a payment plan and they put my money back into my bank (less the $100 from each account which was a fee from bank).

I wouldn't mess with the IRS. They will find you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> And I would note that when the IRS computers spit out your name as a likely candidate for a tax evasion prosecution, it's going to be game over! Ever read about Al Capone?


Seriously, I doubt that would happen. It could of course, only if IRS agents really believe that Uber Partners are raking in 90k a year.

Uber Partners are small potatoes, to spend the money to actually prosecute them would be a waste.

The IRS can extract enough blood by levying bank accounts, put a lien on the delinquent taspayer's property and generally screwing up his credit for all eternity.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> I wouldn't mess with the IRS. They will find you.


The IRS can be pretty ruthless. A construction contractor who owed the agency delinquent payroll taxes, and wasn't addressing the problem with the IRS, found out.

The IRS agents discovered when payday for the contractor's employees was and what bank they used, and went down to the bank with the levy on payday morning before the checks could be distributed. Sucked the money right out of the payroll account.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Seriously, I doubt that would happen. It could of course, only if IRS agents really believe that Uber Partners are raking in 90k a year.
> 
> Uber Partners are small potatoes, to spend the money to actually prosecute them would be a waste.
> 
> The IRS can extract enough blood by levying bank accounts, put a lien on the delinquent taspayer's property and generally screwing up his credit for all eternity.


I don't think the IRS computers know what work a 1099 represents; they are just looking for a matching return.
A decision might be made to go after TNC drivers simply because there are so damn many of them, and the need for enforcement / prosecution might be lower if some were to be carried out as examples for the rest.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Simple Advice:

File your taxes
Write off everything (cables, car washes, meals, armor all, oil changes, phone bill, ect...)
Mileage - if you didn't keep track, make a good guess.

You will get money back


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't think the IRS computers know what work a 1099 represents; they are just looking for a matching return..


That's correct, the 1099 MISC form is filed for many reason, to wit:

at least $10 in royalties or broker payments in lieu of dividends or tax-exempt interest;
at least $600 in:
rents;
services performed by someone who is not your employee;
prizes and awards;
other income payments;
medical and health care payments;
crop insurance proceeds;
cash payments for fish (or other aquatic life) you purchase from anyone engaged in the trade or business of catching fish;
generally, the cash paid from a notional principal contract to an individual, partnership, or estate;
payments to an attorney; or
any fishing boat proceeds,


But, on other hand, the IRS computer -through Uber's TIN-knows that the return was filed by Uber, so they can take a pretty good guess at what it was for. There is no Uberfish program yet, so its doubtable that it would be for fishing boat proceeds.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The people who get away with not filing usually make pennies.


This is the category I think I fall into. My tax liability each year would be so small or maybe even $0. If one day the IRS decides I owe them a few hundred, then whatever, I'll cough it up. I just don't expect that to happen.

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts/ experiences.

For whatever it's worth, I know a guy who has ignored filing taxes on 1099s for much bigger amounts than I'm dealing with, and he's never had a problem over however many years now.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Oh boy. To the guys who haven't filed and don't plan to do so, I would ask: why do you feel that you deserve a free ride? The rest of us are supposed to support you? I hope you're saving lots of money toward retirement, because you won't get much, if anything, from Social Security if you haven't paid your share into it.


Income taxes are theft. No government has a legitimate claim on the proceeds of your labor. Slavery is illegal.

Don't get confused- it's not greedy or immoral to want to keep 100% of what you earn.

We all get stuck paying taxes every time we spend money anyways, so that's my contribution. Sales taxes, gasoline taxes etc.

Social Security is a Ponzi scheme- there is no money in the Social Security fund and I don't expect SS to exist in 40 years when I'm old enough to collect.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The people who get away with not filing usually make pennies.


Worked for tips during that time.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> This is the category I think I fall into. My tax liability each year would be so small or maybe even $0. If one day the IRS decides I owe them a few hundred, then whatever, I'll cough it up. I just don't expect that to happen.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts/ experiences.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, I know a guy who has ignored filing taxes on 1099s for much bigger amounts than I'm dealing with, and he's never had a problem over however many years now.


Just for your knowledge. I was within 5 months of the 7 year cut off when the money was taken out of my accounts by the IRS.

It's just better to file and pay now (or get money back) then to deal with it later when it is unexpected.

My two cents. LOL!!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Income taxes are theft. No government has a legitimate claim on the proceeds of your labor. Slavery is illegal.
> 
> Don't get confused- it's not greedy or immoral to want to keep 100% of what you earn.
> 
> ...


Did you just compare income taxes to slavery? You cannot be that ignorant right?

Paying a portion of your money to the government is working completely for free? What?

We all pay income taxes, it sucks and it pays for a lot of crap we dont need but it does pay for stuff we do like police, fire, libraries and schools.

Saying you pay sales and gas taxes and implying thats your fair share is like Uber taking 80% of our fare and being like well at least we are giving them something.

If you want to scream like a child about income taxes, that is fine. But dont try to justify it like you in particular are getting screwed.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Did you just compare income taxes to slavery?


If they take 100% of your $, we all agree that's slavery. So how low does the percentage have to be before it's no longer slavery?

Taking your money with threats of violence/ imprisonment is extortion


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> I don't see how they could just take money out of an account without any kind of due process.* Does this actually happen?*
> 
> I'm still not scared & I don't plan on filing in April 2017


Yes it does. Every thing that is tide to the Socielist Insecurity Slave Tracking Number. AKA, SSN. Try to open a bank account without one and or getting a job without one. W-2 Employee / Paycheck is Levied first then they go to your bank, And when you get the letter from your bank saying so, It's to late. This is why you have to keep your address updated and only enough money in a bank account to keep it open, for check cashing proposes. It's the simple law of playing any game, you can not win a game if you do not know the rules of the game. It's just like, to many turns overs in a football game and you lose.

And if your tax guy told you how to play the game, he would put himself out of business. So he only tells you the rules to keep you in the game. Get it ?

Maybe in Turbo Taxes Help section will tell you the rules of the game. Does it tell you anything about Assessment Procedures or and Collection Due process and your right to a Hearing ?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I spend $130 per year on a product called TurboTax Home And Business.
> 
> Don't need no stinkin CPA.


Me too every year.....my 1099k said 11k last year but all my deductions I wrote off 30k?......actually got all taxes my wife paid in


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> View attachment 62839
> 
> 
> If they take 100% of your $, we all agree that's slavery. So how low does the percentage have to be before it's no longer slavery?
> ...


Taxes for someone like you would probably be no more than 15% of your income, probably much less or you may even get a refund if you play your cards right. Again how is that slavery?

Extortion? Its also in our constitution if you dont like it why do you live in America?

In the Cayman Islands and Chile people pay no taxes, you would probably be reall happy there.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Its also in our constitution


Just because someone holds a magic piece of paper saying they can confiscate our earnings, it doesn't make it right.

It wasn't originally in the constitution, and the founders wouldn't stand for what we have now. They would start a war over a 15% income tax.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just because someone holds a magic piece of paper saying they can confiscate our earnings, it doesn't make it right.
> 
> It wasn't originally in the constitution, and the founders wouldn't stand for what we have now. They would start a war over a 15% income tax.


Okay Mr. Patriot. Go find another country


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

America was founded by colonists who wanted to escape unfair taxation and government control in their lives. Their sacrifices were in vain. The system we have now is arguably far, far worse than before.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Federal taxes go primarily to two things:

1) Repaying the Federal Reserve's loans

2) Feeding the military industrial complex

So the majority of your FED taxes go to enriching central banker's who's greed and lust for control over the entire planet know no bounds, and engorging a military industrial complex which spreads endless death & devastation all over the entire planet in the forms of imperialism, colonialism, wars, regime changes, espionage, and supporting different terrorist groups for geopolitical purposes.

Real useful, eh?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chopstick said:


> How does it feel to be a good little sheep?


Its nice not having the IRS after me, I hope you guys make enough to afford a good tax lawyer. Driving Uber I doubt it.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> View attachment 62839
> 
> 
> If they take 100% of your $, we all agree that's slavery. So how low does the percentage have to be before it's no longer slavery?
> ...


nice meme m8


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just because someone holds a magic piece of paper saying they can confiscate our earnings, it doesn't make it right.
> 
> It wasn't originally in the constitution, and the founders wouldn't stand for what we have now. They would start a war over a 15% income tax.


They got guns, ways to withdraw money from your bank account and prisons for you to go to. Who cares if income taxes are not legal or whether they are anti constitutional, the government can do what they please with you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Of course you don't keep any money in the bank but enough to keep an account open so you can cash an occasional check and pay all your bills with Postal Money Orders Right ?


Bit coin is best.
Why you want to go traceable and sign things like Federal post office money orders ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If your being Audited, they found some thing else besides that. The times 2 does not raise a red flag. Come on,.....


I got Audited Once ,and they sent me a check for $600.00.
As soon as I started playing the stock market hard,they started paying attention.
You get great deductions on stocks,win or loose.
More fun than horseracing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I speak from experience. Yes, they will take your money without you knowing about it. I woke up one morning, checked my 2 bank accounts, and they were both at negative 100.
> 
> ...


State tax will raid your bank account also.
The Feds. Send them a letter,inviting them to the party.
So just when you think it's over,it's not.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Listen, I hate the IRS.
But I play the game.
The game is set up to win for driver owner operators.
That $0.54 per mile is robust.
I can tell you from personal experience they will not audit 70,000 miles per year.
That's a $35,000 deduction before you even begin to itemize.
Gas? They won't blanch at $12,000.
Repairs? $5,000 easy.
Work smarter,
Not harder.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

I filed my taxes for 2015 and included my Uber earnings. After deductions, etc. my taxes showed no money owned. So it is a wash. I would file to be on the safe side. With everything electronic these days it can't be hard for the IRS to set up a net and go fishing for Uber earnings.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> I got 3 1099s last year, by the time I deducted the .54 per mile they would have owed me.
> I Played with the numbers a little and got to where I owed them just a tad of money.
> This is a good move in business, I dont want to be declared a hobby.
> ...


Yep, TurboTax did it for me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The government will confiscate his car. Pay a storage lot $20.00 a day for storage. Store his car for 6-18 months.send him the bill for towing ,tax,storage,and legal + court costs.
> The govt. Will sell the car for $500.00 after sitting for a year and a half.pay auction fees.the car will not run after sitting so long.
> So the govt. Will run up a $15,000.00 bill to take his car over a $1,000.00 debt. True Efficiency.


I have had a repo in the past (2011). I brought the car back. I was harassed and threaten to pay back the rest of the loan but waited it out and it has been wiped off my credit report.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I was harassed and threaten to pay back the rest of the loan but waited it out and it has been wiped off my credit report.


Don't worry, it will be back. These bad debts get sold over and over again for pennies on the dollar, they'll carpet bomb your credit score, and you can spend 3 months getting it cleaned up.... before they sell it again. Statute of limitations doesn't matter, people get 20 year old stuff popping up all the time, because it's technically a "new" account when it's sold.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I doubt it will be back. My credit score has bounced back and I was able to finance for a newer vechicle in April after years of trying. My house that I owed 200k and the rest of my car after aution was over 9k even my 3k worth of credit card debt is gone. I didn't file for bankruptcy I just waited it out for 5 years. If it comes back to haunt me a lil I'm ready for it.


----------



## justaparttimer (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok quick question on taxes. I work 23 miles from my home. Everyday I log in to uber with the destination setting most days I don't get a ride home. I track my mileage with stride drive and am showing a yuge loss so far. Should I just break even or use use this to deduct income from my real job? If you're using the destination setting can you still write off that mileage?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I would try to deduct every mile you can possible deduct. I would try to track down a tax person who has experience with uber drivers during tax season.


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi, so Uber actually states the miles driven for the prior year on the 1099 they send you?



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What ever ubers mileage says on the 1099 just double it on Schedule C.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm gonna try and double it. It kinda makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll keep my earnings. I'll see how long it takes the irs to come after me. This should be fun.


You will be sent a bill for taxes owed on the gross 1099 income. Then you will have to fight to claim any deductions at all. I'm a CPA. Would be totally dumb thing to not include Uber in your taxes. Trust me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok why would I be fighting over deductions? I've saved all my gas receipts ect.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Like I said before, file the confession return with Schedule C. That is all the service wants. However,...

If the service is not sending you the CP 515 and CP518 letters to your last known address ( which "may" take "upto" a year and a half after April 15th ) asking for the return, you have NOTHING to worry about. Meep Meep ...

Also too, if you have fallen off there radar for a few or several years, once one files again they will be expecting a return the following years. And then the CP515 letter comes to the address on the return. CP stands for Control Procedure.

See ! this is the problem I have with CPA's and Enrolled Agents who do taxes for a living. They should be telling you the above.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm sure they don't because of losing business from us tax people who pay $$$ to file. Frigging hr block cost me $300 last year what a joke.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> Ok why would I be fighting over deductions? I've saved all my gas receipts ect.


For one thing, the gas receipts only count for the portion that was used for business; you still need the mileage log to determine the percentage of miles accumulated for business vs personal, and therefore the amount you can claim, provided you are using actual vehicle expenses, rather than the SMD.
I'm not a CPA like John1975, but I inferred that he meant you would be in trouble with the IRS for failing to file, so they would be looking very carefully at each of your deductions, and requiring absolute, unequivocal proof of each one. Not a road you want to travel.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I doubt it will be back. My credit score has bounced back and I was able to finance for a newer vechicle in April after years of trying. My house that I owed 200k and the rest of my car after aution was over 9k even my 3k worth of credit card debt is gone. I didn't file for bankruptcy I just waited it out for 5 years. If it comes back to haunt me a lil I'm ready for it.


Yeah I have a letter to send the collection companies. I have one that has bounced to 3 places, even threatening legal action if I don't pay up.  I remind them that the records I seek will be viewed in open court. Then I never hear from them unless its sold again and become new to them and yet there are dates on all of those. smh....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I'm sure they don't because of losing business from us tax people who pay $$$ to file. Frigging hr block cost me $300 last year what a joke.


So did I but to an Enrolled Agent, mostly to get it right so I don't need them next year. But in any case they work for the IRS / H&R Block, ( is this what they mean by "A kinder and friendlier" ) service and are nothing more than a Change Agent for the service. So are Employers who issue W-2's.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

The IRS is a huge unwieldy behemoth of an organization; some of their computerized systems run in mainframes from the 1970s. So it takes them a while to adapt and adjust to the way the world works. So while everyone may have "that guy" who told you years ago that he hadn't filed returns for 1099s and nothing ever happened, well, it isn't going to stay that way. Enforcement of 1099 filing failures is just starting up, those requirements started getting beefed up, what, 5 years ago? 

The IRS just published guidelines for "shared economy" stuff, giving everyone paying attention their fair notice that they'll be sniffing around there in the future -- I expect they're doing the legwork already to start the enforcement crackdown for non-filers, because it's easy pickings for them. Uber drivers don't have money for a team of lawyers, and it's a simple matter to throw on a backup withholding orders to Uber once the enhanced collection effort starts.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

If you haven't filed your taxes but expect a refund, there is no penalty. Verify this with your tax professional. 

Why live on the edge?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> I'm gonna try and double it. It kinda makes sense to do it that way.


Does this mean you have changed your position, as stated in your post opening this thread, and you are going to file your tax returns showing self employment earnings?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Does this mean you have changed your position, as stated in your post opening this thread, and you are going to file your tax returns showing self employment earnings?


It's amazing how smart we get the older HE gets.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^


----------

